# Where did that name come from?



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm sorry if this post has been done before but I'm new here and I'm curious.
I know many of us have hedgies, obviously this is a hedgie forum! And I know many of us have lots of hedgies.
Think about your hedgies. Your favorite ones, your only ones.


For me?
Yeah. I named her Sonic. Hate me for it if you will. :roll: 
But the reason I named her Sonic, is in fact because I have been a big fan of that blue hedgehog since I was 3 years old.
It's always been a childhood dream of mine to actually get a pet hedgehog and name her after one of my greatest child hood heroes. 
(he still is one of my heroes! :lol: )
The name is personal to me, even if it is an overrated name.


So, why did you name them what you did?
I'm curious to hear!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think there are a few other threads like this, but they're always fun anyway! :lol: 

Lily is mostly named for Lily Evans-Potter from Harry Potter. I love naming after characters from favorite books/movies/mythologies, and I love the name Lily. It fits her pretty well, she's a sweetheart (most of the time!) and very easy-going.


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

Lilysmommy said:


> Lily is mostly named for Lily Evans-Potter from Harry Potter. I love naming after characters from favorite books/movies/mythologies, and I love the name Lily. It fits her pretty well, she's a sweetheart (most of the time!) and very easy-going.


I, for some reason, wondered if that's where the name came from.
*unrelated* My dogs name is Lilly, but it's not the Lilly from Harry Potter. 
My mom named my dog, so to be honest I don't know why her name is Lilly. xD


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Dexter's name is Dexter because I love "Dexter" on TV. Hedgehog Dexter isn't in any way violent or manipulative, but I just love the show!
I just recently read "The Hunger Games" and I'm sort of wishing I named him Peeta (because I love Peeta and The Hunger Games books (I'm on the 2nd one now) and Dexter is blonde! Haha)
Maybe his secret name will be Dexter Peeta.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Hehehe, I will admit I impulsively go "Bleh!" at the name Sonic  ...but, I do love the significance it has for you!  I think it's a very cute name as a childhood dream-come-true as opposed to some kind of overdone joke  Plus, Sonic the videogame character is a good guy, right? Doesn't he run around to save little woodland critters?? I have a new appreciation for that name now, so thanks for sharing, sincerely!! :mrgreen: 

I have always loved the name Lily, it is such a soft word and so pretty... I am an HP fan as well  Very cute! I will likely name someone that in my future, be it a puppy or a daughter, hehe :lol:

I also love the name Dexter cx In general it sounds gentlemanly and intelligent. I am not very familiar with that series but my dad loved the books and my mom and sister both loved the show. I like Dexter better than Peeta because that makes me think of Pita bread (yummm  ) and also PETA (the organization for "animal rights" that just tells people to be vegetarians instead of helping critters in need XP As far as animal rights organizations, I prefer the ASPCA!) ...All that is just my own opinion of course >__<

I did not have any names picked out before adopting a hedgehog. (I knew I did not want to name him Sonic, Spike, Hedgie, Pokey... no offense to anyone who does have such a name, but it's just my personal preference!) Plus, my boyfriend was the one getting me a hedgie, so I thought he should have a say in the name. My boyfriend loves to give pets & animals "people" names  I think it's cute, too

I was watching The Hangover when I found my hedgehog's rehoming ad on craigslist. (Actually, in that ad, the owner said his name was Sonic :lol: ) I went and got him the next day. My boyfriend had not moved back home yet, so I was gushing to him over the phone about our new hedgebaby. I asked him to help me name him... He said he could pick a better name when he met the hedgie in person. We picked "Carlos" as a nickname for until he moved back home, and it ended up sticking  The nickname came from the baby's nickname in The Hangover, so that's the significance. :lol: I thought it was very fortunate that I went on the computer when I did that night, otherwise someone else might have responded to the ad and scooped him up before me :shock: I don't even wanna think of that alternate universe!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

In summary. . . . .


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

SaltAndExtraPepper said:


> Plus, Sonic the videogame character is a good guy, right? Doesn't he run around to save little woodland critters?? I have a new appreciation for that name now, so thanks for sharing, sincerely!! :mrgreen:


yes, he is a good guy. Always a hero, always saving animals. <3

It really wasn't an over done joke as far as why I named her Sonic. 
I think it's dumb when people name hedgehogs Sonic just because it's "funny", imo.
So, I'm glad you can appreciate the name now. 

Hopefully the name will rub of on my Sonic and she'll be as sweet as the original Sonic,
but we'll see. xD

*I love the in summary picture. lol!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

SaltAndExtraPepper said:


> I also love the name Dexter cx In general it sounds gentlemanly and intelligent. I am not very familiar with that series but my dad loved the books and my mom and sister both loved the show. I like Dexter better than Peeta because that makes me think of Pita bread (yummm  ) and also PETA (the organization for "animal rights" that just tells people to be vegetarians instead of helping critters in need XP As far as animal rights organizations, I prefer the ASPCA!) ...All that is just my own opinion of course >__<


I can agree with that. Maybe his name will be Dexter Mellark (because the character's name is Peeta Mellark)


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Sonic is Igel's middle name, because Sonic is THE most epic video game (well, ties with Zelda) and couldn't be left out!  

Kind of off-topic... but the kid they chose to be Peeta for the movies is SO not blonde :x So mis-cast. Who knows though, maybe they'll dye it. Also... Dexter is my favorite TV ever in the world ever EVER. Which is partially why I've always been a bit smitten with your hedgehog... he is well-named.  Combining Peeta AND Dexter... well now you've just created the perfect storm, how can you say no to Dexter Mellark?? :shock: 

Igel's name kind of picked me. I took German in high-school and loved saying the word (Igel is German for "hedgehog"), with the soft "L" and all. After I got Igel and realized that it wasn't going to be ending there, I thought it would be fun to name all my hedgehogs "hedgehog" in different languages. So, Penny (her real name is Pindsvin, which is Danish) got her name in honor of a close friend of mine who passed away (he was Danish), and Eriza (Spanish) was named so because she was born on Cinco de Mayo. My mom has fallen in love with the weird hoglet from Penny and Harold's litter (that sounds harsh :lol: there's nothing wrong with her, she's just very uniquely colored already!) so she will likely get a name along those lines as well (we're most likely keeping her :roll: She's just too good to let go!) and so far, we're leaning towards Siili (Finnish-- my mom Finnish!).

The rest Penny and Harold's litter (Harold does not belong to me) is probably going to buck the trend, however. My boyfriend, who gave me my first hedgehog, is in the military, and he celebrated his 2 year mark the day the babies were born. So we're probably going to refer to them by names picked from the military alphabet (Sierra, Tango, Victor, Charlie, etc.) until they go to their new homes.


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

DasIgelPoggie said:


> Sonic is Igel's middle name, because Sonic is THE most epic video game (well, ties with Zelda) and couldn't be left out!
> 
> Igel's name kind of picked me. I took German in high-school and loved saying the word (Igel is German for "hedgehog"), with the soft "L" and all. After I got Igel and realized that it wasn't going to be ending there, I thought it would be fun to name all my hedgehogs "hedgehog" in different languages. So, Penny (her real name is Pindsvin, which is Danish) got her name in honor of a close friend of mine who passed away (he was Danish), and Eriza (Spanish) was named so because she was born on Cinco de Mayo. My mom has fallen in love with the weird hoglet from Penny and Harold's litter (that sounds harsh :lol: there's nothing wrong with her, she's just very uniquely colored already!) so she will likely get a name along those lines as well (we're most likely keeping her :roll: She's just too good to let go!) and so far, we're leaning towards Siili (Finnish-- my mom Finnish!).


Yes, I still heavily play Sonic games to this day. xD

And that's really cool that you name them in different languages.
I've studied 7 languages, and one of them being German because my heritage is German.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

DasIgelPoggie said:


> Kind of off-topic... but the kid they chose to be Peeta for the movies is SO not blonde :x So mis-cast. Who knows though, maybe they'll dye it. Also... Dexter is my favorite TV ever in the world ever EVER. Which is partially why I've always been a bit smitten with your hedgehog... he is well-named.  Combining Peeta AND Dexter... well now you've just created the perfect storm, how can you say no to Dexter Mellark?? :shock:


I'm sure they'll die it. Everyone seems to be in an uproar! Dying hair is easy! He's so hott though... haha I'm excited for the movie. The person they picked to be Katniss is too hott. She's like a Victoria Secret model! I pictured her pretty, but not like BAM HOTT! 
Dexter is my favorite TV show ever too!

Also, I learned that "Yosh" means hedgehog in Russian... idk if that's how you spell it though haha (something for your next hog)


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I've actually been toying with that name as well! I'm currently browsing breeders for my next male (I just got the ball rolling on being USDA kosher!!). My little brother and sister are from Russia, so I think that would tickle them pink if I named my hedgie in Russian!

I agree about Katniss. She's supposed to be pretty but unaware of it, and others only kinda notice until she gets all made-over. She's not supposed to be mega-babe ALL the time. It'll be interesting to see how they make it work!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I also agree with you guys in the hunger games, i read the entire series :lol: I always pictured Rue a light brownish blonde haired girl like described in the book but she has a very dark brown hair :? I dont know though, Prim looks exactly like i pictured though


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

Jeremiah rode home in my lap...... a one hour drive! He stayed mostly snuggled in the bend of my elbow, but did some snuffing and checking things out.
Anyway, I always say that Jeremiah "told" me his name. I was looking at him, he looked up at me, and the name just popped into my head. I told my sister "I think his name is Jeremiah" and she said that she thought it fit him well.
Why Pricklepants? He was being extra huffy and grumpy one evening when I picked him up, and i told him "well, aren't you being a grumpy mr pricklepants?!" He callmed down somewhat (Most likely because he found the bend of my elbow.... his favorite place to be), and I decided that would be his last name. Besides, it's fun to say Jeremiah Pricklepants........


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

CinderSmoke said:


> Why Pricklepants? He was being extra huffy and grumpy one evening when I picked him up, and i told him "well, aren't you being a grumpy mr pricklepants?!" He callmed down somewhat (Most likely because he found the bend of my elbow.... his favorite place to be), and I decided that would be his last name. Besides, it's fun to say Jeremiah Pricklepants........


That is so cute. xD
It is really fun to say it.
:lol:


----------



## Ava99 (Jul 6, 2011)

well...at least I'm not alone in loving the hunger games. I screamed (literally, and I was at work, my manager asked what was wrong and proceeded to freak out as well) when I found out they had cast for the movie. I'm relatively pleased with the casting. Definitely happy that they have Danny Elfman (nightmare before christmas) doing the music for it. Speaking of which- have you guys seen the poster for it!? I JUST saw it- AMAZING) (I was team Gale by the way, though my favorite character was Finnick)

Back on topic: The breeder named Westley. I was scrolling through the website, and at the time there were a good 20 babies listed and I fell in love with his picture. I had just finished Portal 2 (xbox game) and me and my friends were constantly yelling SPAAACE at each other (you won't get it unless you have played it all the way through) and I had planned on changing his name to Wheatley, one of the game's main characters- and the only male character (not a far jump from Westley) and so the whole time before I got him, I called him Wheatley. But when I finally got him, I decided Westley suited him better and kept that until he has recently ( I think) started quilling and has thus gained the nickname of Professor Grumpypants.


----------



## SLF (Jun 16, 2011)

Well, I got two girls. Rogue is easily my favorite female X-Men character. Storm isn't anywhere near the top of that list, but I did like it for a name. So Storm it is! If I'd had a male, I'd have been torn between Deadpool & Nightcrawler, my two favorite male X-Men characters. I'm a huge comic book nerd and have been for years, so I knew I'd be going with a comic book related name. I would have also considered V for a male, being that V For Vendetta is my all time favorite graphic novel. 
I didn't want to name them anything after my favorite bands :lol: so comic books it was!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Hissy-Fit-Hazel was JUST Hazel when I adopted her....

As a child I was always attracted to naughty animals lol...in my 20's I began in animal rescue with feral cats, then on to wolf dogs, small breeds, all breeds and spent 10ish years as the provincial rescue rep for Malamute rescue living with up to 10 at a time of the most stubborn, non appreciative and hard working breeds of dog out there. (I've had a lot of naughty canines thru my home over last 20 years, many of which animal control workers refused to even open the kennel door to nor could catch with a catch pole lol) 

I'm very familiar with ME ME ME, YOU ARE NOT THE BOSS OF ME, WHAT'S IN IT FOR ME, LEAVE ME ALONE and ummm "Is there a treat?" . Pets which do subtle hints and suggestions...but NOT ORDERS. 

A hedgehog is very naturally my kinda pet. I would not know what to do with a pet who wanted to please me all the time  ha.... so when I got Hazel and she immediately had a spaz on my lap I knew she had to have a name that matched my appreciation for her perfect feisty self & her tude ...so added the Hissy-Fit part


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

First:


SaltAndExtraPepper said:


> In summary. . . . .


lol to the max..god that made my day. 
Second 
I named my boy hedgie Berko after a character from empire records because its one of my favorite movies and Berko in the film is almost a nocturnal rocker guy with spikey hair. ( hence my sig) and My boyfriend named my new hedgie Puddin' because he was randomly thinking of harley quinn from batman she's also chocolate colored


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

*WARNING EXTREME NERD ALERT BELOW*

Feral is named from my childhood when I walked to school with a friend we would Role Play by just speech with less rules then Dungeons and Dragons. She was an important character in my entire time playing this role playing with my friend and stuck with me as one of my few good childhood memories.

Celeste is named from SNES cult favorite game Final Fantasy VI (Final Fantasy III in North America when it first came out) there is a character named General Celes (Full Name Celeste, who was pale and had white hair, since Celeste has mostly White Quills I went with this name). I love Final Fantasy VI more then any game to this date even at 24 I can still pick up and play this game through and enjoy it like it was the first time I played it.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

My mom and I tend to name our animals after characters from books, TV shows and movies. One of our cats is named Dinah, after Alice in Wonderland's cat. Our other cat is Sookie - the Sookie Stackhouse novels. Our dog's name is Edward (not because my 55 year old mom loves Twilight, but because his fur sparkles in the sun lol  ).

I am also a fan of "old fashioned" names (Gertrude, Josephine, Madeline, and Amelia were some of my thoughts for my hedgehog's name). I started re-watching the 2 seasons of one of the best TV shows ever - Dead Like Me - and decided to name my hedgie after the main character Mildred.  The character in the show is kind of a sour-puss. She does her own thing and doesn't like to follow the rules. Fits my hedgehog perfectly


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> *WARNING EXTREME NERD ALERT BELOW*
> 
> Feral is named from my childhood when I walked to school with a friend we would Role Play by just speech with less rules then Dungeons and Dragons. She was an important character in my entire time playing this role playing with my friend and stuck with me as one of my few good childhood memories.
> 
> Celeste is named from SNES cult favorite game Final Fantasy VI (Final Fantasy III in North America when it first came out) there is a character named General Celes (Full Name Celeste, who was pale and had white hair, since Celeste has mostly White Quills I went with this name). I love Final Fantasy VI more then any game to this date even at 24 I can still pick up and play this game through and enjoy it like it was the first time I played it.


Oh my gosh I love getting my nerd on! I am very much a closet gamer... not many people know about it haha. I still LOVE all my SNES games!!! I started getting bored with them so I started playing them upside down (like laying my head upside down on the sofa) and even while doing this i can beat Super Mario Bros in around an hour and a half (no cheating green tubes, that's just lame). I never had Final Fantasy but I LOVE final fantasy (i have it for my DS haha). Maybe i'll find it on ebay... 
Zelda games will always be my fave. I was going to name Dexter something about Zelda, but I wasn't quite ready to come out of the video game closet... :lol:


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

Ava99 said:


> Back on topic: The breeder named Westley. I was scrolling through the website, and at the time there were a good 20 babies listed and I fell in love with his picture. I had just finished Portal 2 (xbox game) and me and my friends were constantly yelling SPAAACE at each other (you won't get it unless you have played it all the way through) .


Lol!
That part was sooo funny. xD


----------



## awbat3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Pirate's name has a short story attached with it. The breeder dubbed him "welton" but I didn't like it because it had the word "welt" in it, ew. I then went and thought of names close to that, and came up with Weston. turns out, i really really love that name, and want to reserve it for a child maybe one day haha Then from Weston my boyfriend said Westley. We both freaked out and jumped to The Dread Pirate Roberts, from Princess Bride, because Westley is a character in that movie, one of our favorites. The DPR got shortened just to Pirate haha


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a short short story....The name Teddy Bear came from his ears, they looked like ears you would find on a teddy bear :lol: Then later I found out he was as sweet as a Teddy Bear


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

SaltAndExtraPepper said:


> In summary. . . . .


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: That picture probably just made my day.

I have a few names in mind for my little guy, but I probably won't pick one until I bring him home. I'm a huge Harry Potter dork, so I'd really like a Harry Potter themed name. So far my top choices are:
Neville
Felix (After the Felix Felicis liquid luck potion. I meant it when I said I'm a HUGE dork)
Draco
Phineas (Maybe Phin for short?)
Ultimately I think my choice is going to depend more on his personality than anything.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> I started re-watching the 2 seasons of one of the best TV shows ever - Dead Like Me - and decided to name my hedgie after the main character Mildred.  The character in the show is kind of a sour-puss. She does her own thing and doesn't like to follow the rules. Fits my hedgehog perfectly


I absolutely LOVE Dead Like Me. I found it on Netflix one night and watched it non-stop until I finished the series. :mrgreen:


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

I got Dead like Me on my netflix queue, so now I'm even more excited to see it.
I relate to geeking out and naming things after comics/tv shows movie. If I had a male hedgie, I would have named him Magneto.
I named her Donna after the main character in a raunchy British TV show I was watching called "Pulling."


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

DasIgelPoggie said:


> I've actually been toying with that name as well! I'm currently browsing breeders for my next male (I just got the ball rolling on being USDA kosher!!). My little brother and sister are from Russia, so I think that would tickle them pink if I named my hedgie in Russian!


If you need Russian names, look no further. That's why Misha is Misha... russian heritage, represent!

Boris
Anton
Viktor
Vladimir (Vlad the Hedgehog!)
Ivan
Oleg 
Pavel
Sergey

Orrrrr, after a famous Russian: Pushkin, Chekhov, Lenin, Tolstoy (famous writer, AND sound just like the russian word for "fat", which would be excellent if your new boy is a bit on the chubby side)... I will stop here. I was going to get into famous Russian cartoon characters and funny object names, but that's probably enough for now. I do go on :lol:


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

DexterTheHog said:


> Dexter's name is Dexter because I love "Dexter" on TV. Hedgehog Dexter isn't in any way violent or manipulative, but I just love the show!
> I just recently read "The Hunger Games" and I'm sort of wishing I named him Peeta (because I love Peeta and The Hunger Games books (I'm on the 2nd one now) and Dexter is blonde! Haha)
> Maybe his secret name will be Dexter Peeta.


Ohhh the Hunger Games is so good!
Anyway, I LOVE how everyone is as much of a geek as I am 
I named her Sookie. Just like the Sookie Stackhouse/ Southern Vampire Mysteries books aka True Blood. I didn't initially name her after the character Sookie but I can't deny that's where the name came from.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

lehaley said:


> hanhan27 said:
> 
> 
> > I started re-watching the 2 seasons of one of the best TV shows ever - Dead Like Me - and decided to name my hedgie after the main character Mildred.  The character in the show is kind of a sour-puss. She does her own thing and doesn't like to follow the rules. Fits my hedgehog perfectly
> ...


It's so upsetting that they only did 2 seasons of it before it got cancelled. How dumb! That's one of the best TV shows ever.

Dexter - Hunger Games is one of my favorite book series' of all time. And that's saying a lot, because 75% of what I read are series books, haha. Peeta was definitely my favorite character besides Katniss and the make-up/costume crew.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

hanhan27 said:


> lehaley said:
> 
> 
> > hanhan27 said:
> ...


Same here. THG is in my top 3. And I'm like you, 80% of what I read is a series and some sort of science fiction/ fantasy- because it's awesome. I've never seen Dead Like Me. What channel was it on?


----------



## MGSpikers (Oct 21, 2008)

Most of the hedgehogs arriving at our rescue keep the names they arrive with, unless there is a good reason to change it - such as obnoxious names, overly common names such as Sonic or spike, or clearly inappropriate names. In those cases or in the case of no name at all, hedgehogs usually name themselves. So, one will have to wait until the hedgehog arrives to hear the name. Since hedgehogs communicate telepathically, one has to concentrate very hard to hear what they have to say. They use names in all nationalities, but often they take on African tribal names, since they are African hedgehogs. Sometimes a hedgehog is indecisive about choosing a name, and then turns to the Hedgehog Monarch to be given a name. If you would like to read about the present Hedgehog Monarch of North America go to the Hedgehog Central web site (right here) and click on "forums." and type in "Louella" in the forums search box. If you click on the first message, you can see The Royal Artist's painting of the present Hedgehog Monarch, HRM Queen Louella of Lafayette. Further down the thread, you can read of the history of the Monarchy and view the list of all 14 Monarchs.

Some of the more interesting African tribal names of hedgehogs that have lived here at our hedgehog rescue over the last 15 years have been Vula indlela (Zulu for "to make open the way"), Uzulane (Zulu for "the wanderer"), Thembekele (Zulu for "trustworthy"), Ithemba (Zulu for "to trust" or "hope"), Isibindi (Zulu for "spirit"), Izigqi (Zulu for "the sound of footsteps"), Vunulisa (Zulu for "to beautify"), Mai Fara'a (Hausa for "friendly"), Mai Kyauta (Hausa for "generous"), Varkie (Afrikaans for "little pig"), Swartzie (Afrikaans for "blackie"), and Tokelossie (Zulu for "ghost" or "gremlin"). Lately, it seems, the Monarch has been fond of old English names, the last two being Norton and Thaxter. For a while, Queen Sable was on a Czech kick and issued names such as Branislava ("glorious protector"), Otilie ("fortunate heroine"), and Bohumila ("favored by god").


----------

